# French Atlantic Pyranees



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll be going to Biarritz, France in July to watch some of the Tour de France as it goes through. I was hoping someone knew of a connection to rent either a decent road or mtb bike around that area. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thnx.


----------

